# Bellator 112 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 112 is a week away, March 14th at 7:00 PM Eastern. There is a FW title fight in the main event and the first round of the WW tourney. If anyone wants to play in this contest and pick the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the event starts (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 12 out of 12 it will be doubled. Watch out for AlphaDawg if he plays again, hasn't lost lately.



> Daniel Straus (145) vs. Pat Curran (144.7)
> Nah-Shon Burrell (171) vs. Andrey Koreshkov (170.7)
> Cristiano Souza (170.8) vs. Sam Oropeza (170.2)
> Jesse Juarez (170.7) vs. Adam McDonough (170.5)
> ...











Picks sent by:

SmackyBear
GDPofDRB


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow wow wow, what a great fight and show tonight.

Foty candidate.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

That was an awesome main event. And it's always impressive to see such sportsmanship after a hard fought match.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow. Awesome fight.
Can't believe Straus tapped out with 10 seconds left.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 112 pick results for...

SmackyBear


> Daniel Straus :thumbsdown:
> Andrey Koreshkov :thumbsup:
> Cristiano Souza :thumbsdown:
> Jesse Juarez :thumbsdown:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Pat Curran :thumbsup:
> Andrey Koreshkov :thumbsup:
> Sam Oropeza :thumbsup:
> Adam McDonough :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Diego Marlon def. Lloyd Carter via Submission, Triangle Choke
> Preliminary Card | Bantamweight | 135 lbs (61.2 kg)
> Pat Curran def. Daniel Straus
> for featherweight title
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing everybody... congrats to ... GDPofDRB the winner!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> Wow wow wow, what a great fight and show tonight.
> 
> Foty candidate.


I agree, it was pretty awesome.


----------

